# With what I have-working version



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Usual crude performance. Have patience with me!

I wrote this piece in my current crippled state. My left hand cannot use it's 5th digit or very well the 4th, due to a bad injury.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really love what your right hand is doing for the majority of it, but the left hand could be more interesting I feel. Keep at it! I love the dissonant parts, really cool chords.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really love what your right hand is doing for the majority of it, but *the left hand could be more interesting* I feel. Keep at it! I love the dissonant parts, really cool chords.


You mean the one that's _injured & wrapped in bandages?!_ 

I'm not a composer, but, fwiw, I like it. . Hope your hand is better (& more interesting!  :lol: )
soon.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

laurie said:


> You mean the one that's _injured & wrapped in bandages?!_
> 
> I'm not a composer, but, fwiw, I like it. . Hope your hand is better (& more interesting!  :lol: )
> soon.


You are following me around the board and calling me out on everything! . You are my TC critic, I like it. I wasn't sure if that is how he wrote the piece though as well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It's gonna be tricky for me to figure out how to edit it because I am past my "vomiting" out the material phase. The idea was to really limit my left hand. It is possible that when I get a better program, an orchestration of it would help. I might alter a few things in the piano version, but mostly I just need to play it with conviction and no hiccups.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I quite liked the ending of the work. The earlier parts seemed ok, but the simplicity of the left hand part kind of stuck out like a sore thumb. (Pun kind of intended, but it was my honest impression.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think you have something there, but is not quite fully realized, I think the structure has something to do with it.


----------

